# Deleted file history of the particular share folder in my SAMBA file Server



## anthota (Jan 5, 2010)

I would like to know how to configure log about all file accesses on the
samba shares to investigate who has deleted or modified the files on the
share.

actuall i want to find out the deleted file history of the particular share folder in my SAMBA file Server

Please help on this its very imp to me

Please help me 

Thanks for Advance

anthota.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Have you tried using various Log Level settings in smb.conf?

Also, see if Event Logging might help you get the info you need.

Peace...


----------

